# Food Safety News - 03/09/2021........ No prison time for pair who pulled off a choice-into-prime scheme



## daveomak.fs (Mar 9, 2021)

*No prison time for pair who pulled off a choice-into-prime scheme*
By Dan Flynn on Mar 09, 2021 12:05 am Howard Mora and Alan Buxbaum got caught selling choice beef as prime from their Brooklyn, NY, Stein Meat Products facility, which could have cost each of them 20 years in prison and a $20,000 fine. But after they each pleaded guilty to felony charges, U.S. District Judge Kiyo Matsumoto opted to hit them harder... Continue Reading


*IGFS to help atomic energy agency with food safety research*
By News Desk on Mar 09, 2021 12:04 am The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) has picked the Institute for Global Food Security (IGFS) to support food safety and authenticity research. The IAEA and IGFS of Queen’s University Belfast in the United Kingdom formalized their collaboration during a virtual ceremony at the IAEA Board of Governors meeting. The IGFS has provided research support to... Continue Reading


*Food recalls in Finland continue to rise*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 09, 2021 12:03 am The number of food recalls in Finland increased for the fifth year in a row in 2020. According to data collected by the Finnish Food Authority (Ruokavirasto), food was withdrawn from the market 267 times this past year compared to 200 occasions in 2019. Microbiological contamination and ethylene oxide in sesame seeds both caused 17... Continue Reading


*Problems with soft cheese, tamarind, Salmonella prompt FDA action*
By News Desk on Mar 09, 2021 12:01 am Editor’s note: The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the table to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


*Salmonella test prompts recall of sesame oil; expiration date unknown*
By News Desk on Mar 08, 2021 04:34 pm Sesame oil packed in August 2020 is now under recall because of positive Salmonella test results. The product labels do not have expiration dates. Mediterranean Food Inc. of Warren, MI, is recalling its 2-pound plastic jars of “Alqosh Sesame Oil” after receiving notice of the problem found during routine testing by the Michigan Department of... Continue Reading


----------

